# 6505 grill mod



## madmurphy13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows wether or not taking the wooden panel from behind the front grill is a tricky job or not? I've seen a few pics of 5150/6505's with the panel removed and I must say, they definately look a wee bit sexier when you can see those tubes . I like to tinker with things so if its not a hard thing to do, I'd like to give it a whirl.


----------



## sami (Nov 24, 2008)

very simple. There are 2 screws on each side towards the front. That holds on the front grill. Then take out the back panel so you can push the front out. You'll see that the grill is surrounding the wooden part held on with tape and staples. Should be pretty simple once you push the front out.

here's my current 5150:






and my old 5150ii:


----------



## The Honorable (Nov 25, 2008)

sami, did you wire some green LEDs in there or something else? Would love to make my 5150 glow red!


----------



## sami (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, on my old 5150ii, I used LED's. I found them on shmebay! lol. The seller I bought my LED's from has their own site as well: lck-led.com


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 25, 2008)

howd you manage to get the logo to "float" like that in the middle of the grill, & where did you wire the LED's to man?
nice job, i am inspired!


----------



## sami (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahh, it's mounted on a piece of lexan. I ran wires along the side to the back to its own power supply source. I didn't research where to connect it to the amp because I'm not an electronics technician. I'm sure it'd be easy to connect it to another LED but I didn't want to take a chance!

My current 5150 is using a CCFL tube instead of LED's. This is the same lighting used inside PC's so you know there won't be any noise interference. I mounted a switch on the back for the light. I'm sure there's somewhere simple I can connect it to, but I need to find a 12V connection.


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 25, 2008)

ah sweet,
i might give something like this a try once university semester is over in a week or 2.
cheers man.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2008)

hmmm...
would this work with my 5150 combo?


----------



## budda (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to take the wood paneling off the JSX - the chrome comes off easy enough. but i dunno about the wood - im not sure if the grille goes all the way across the face of the amp or not lol (im guessing it does).

and sami, your green LED'd 5150's look awesome. i want to go blue myself.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2008)

so as it turns out you cannot take the wooden panel out of the 5150 combo, becaus ethe grill is attached to it


----------



## sami (Nov 25, 2008)

budda said:


> and sami, your green LED'd 5150's look awesome. i want to go blue myself.



why sanka kind sir!


----------



## budda (Nov 26, 2008)

maybe i'll take off the chrome and the back and see if i can take the wood out.. something tells me i cant lol.


----------



## madmurphy13 (Nov 26, 2008)

That amp looks damn sexy. Might have to do something like that in the future, maybe in blue though methinks. Just to double check here, will doing this void my warrantee?


----------



## sami (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm. I would say it would void the warranty even though it's only cosmetic? Write them and find out.

And budda, if you break it, lemme pm you my address to send me that JSX. I'll forever cherish your present to me


----------



## daos_27 (Sep 13, 2010)

sami said:


> very simple. There are 2 screws on each side towards the front. That holds on the front grill. Then take out the back panel so you can push the front out. You'll see that the grill is surrounding the wooden part held on with tape and staples. Should be pretty simple once you push the front out.
> 
> here's my current 5150:
> 
> ...


 
Does anyone know where i can get these custom led faces from? I saw them all over ebay in all sorts of colors like 12 months ago but now I can't find any  They must be somewhere there use to be tonnes of them getting around... Thanks!


----------



## daybean (Sep 13, 2010)

saw them on ebay a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ryanlieksguitar (Sep 14, 2010)

Just buy an LED strip and secure it in there yourself!


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 14, 2010)

my 5150 logo is affixed with like an epoxy/silicone.


----------



## Milo (Sep 14, 2010)

Use a cathode. Its what hughes and kettner use.
They're mostly 12V models and much brighter and have a bigger spread than led's. Also easier with wiring and voltage calculation.


----------



## Elf (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, i've just bought 5150 and grill is 2 cm moved back, into the amp...how can i move it forward so it can stand as it was originally?

Thanx in advance!

Cheers!


----------

